# Baking with cooked pudding mix vs instant



## Angie (Sep 20, 2006)

I have to make cinnamon rolls for food day at work on Friday.  I wanted to make a dozen tonight and a dozen tomorrow....but my recipe calls for instant vanilla pudding and I only have the cook and serve type.

Would there be much of a difference?


----------



## FryBoy (Sep 20, 2006)

My recollection is that they're NOT interchangeable in recipes, but I can't recall when or where I read that -- probably on a cake recipe that calls for pudding.


----------



## Angie (Sep 20, 2006)

That's what I was afraid of.  I'll have to go to the store tomorrow and make both batches tomorrow night......


----------



## Alix (Sep 20, 2006)

Angie, there would be a big difference. I don't know the science behind it all, but the cooked variety is pretty much just cornstarch, milk and some flavoring. The instant stuff has some other thickening agent (I'd have to go hunt that down) and lots of other chemically stuff. Not sure how it would work.

Could you maybe make the pudding, then use less fat in your cinnamon buns? Or try a different cinnamon bun recipe? Is it a yeast dough?


----------



## Angie (Sep 20, 2006)

Alix said:
			
		

> Angie, there would be a big difference. I don't know the science behind it all, but the cooked variety is pretty much just cornstarch, milk and some flavoring. The instant stuff has some other thickening agent (I'd have to go hunt that down) and lots of other chemically stuff. Not sure how it would work.
> 
> Could you maybe make the pudding, then use less fat in your cinnamon buns? Or try a different cinnamon bun recipe? Is it a yeast dough?



Yes, they are yeast rolls...and they are SO good...but now I'm on the verge of freaking out cuz I can't find the dang recipe!!!!!!


----------



## Alix (Sep 20, 2006)

Want me to go get mine for you?


----------



## Angie (Sep 20, 2006)

Alix said:
			
		

> Want me to go get mine for you?




I'm on the phone getting it from mom, but THANK YOU!


----------



## Alix (Sep 20, 2006)

Cool. Let me know if you want it. I'll be on for a bit yet.


----------



## Angie (Sep 20, 2006)

Alix said:
			
		

> Cool. Let me know if you want it. I'll be on for a bit yet.


Thanks a ton....I have it and it's SOO good...here it is in case you want to try it.

Add to bread machine in order:

1 C luke warm milk
1/4 C water
1/4 C softened butter
1 egg
1 tsp salt
4 C flour
1/4 C instant pudding
1 T sugar
1 T yeast

Set to dough setting.

Once mixed, roll into a 7" x 10" retangle on a lightly floured surface.  Spread with 1/4 C softened butter and sprinkle with a mixture of 2 tsp cinnamon and 1 C packed brown sugar.

Place into a greased 9 x 13 pan, let rise until doubled in size and bake at 350* for 20-25 minutes.  

Frost with cream cheese frosting.........

You can only eat one...they are SO rich....but if you wait an hour I'll bet you can eat another!


----------



## shpj4 (Sep 20, 2006)

Angie thank you for your receipe.  I will print it out and try it.

I am sure everyone in your office will enjoy them.  Have a nice evening.

Jill and Jolie


----------



## thumpershere2 (Sep 20, 2006)

The rolls sound so good, will try them this weekend. Thanks for posting.


----------



## AllenOK (Sep 21, 2006)

Alix said:
			
		

> Angie, there would be a big difference. I don't know the science behind it all, but the cooked variety is pretty much just cornstarch, milk and some flavoring. The instant stuff has some other thickening agent (I'd have to go hunt that down) and lots of other chemically stuff. Not sure how it would work.




The instant mix probably has "pre-activated cornstarch" in it.  Basically, it is cornstarch, but, it doesn't have to be boiled to start it thickening.  I've used a commercial product called "thicken-up" to tighten liquids that never get boiled.


----------



## Angie (Sep 22, 2006)

Well, I made them last night.  I bought the pudding (I hate instant pudding...) and they are done.  

The only thing I'm not happy with is that they are a little too brown for me.  I like mine more gooey.  I had a migraine and went to bed so hubby took care of them once they were in the oven..........


----------

